# Can I use this jar?



## Rei0579 (Oct 27, 2013)

My husband and I ate a Joe's Crab Shack and had several mason jars full of drinks. (Needless to say we had a great time!) We got to keep our "glasses!" As I was putting them into the dishwasher, I noticed the bottom said "not for canning use." So, what would happen if my mom cans with this jar? I'd hate to ruin a batch of jelly or tomatoes if they were going to explode or something. Or do they put that on for some sort of legal reason? TIA!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Those jars, _even if they look like them_, are not canning jars. They are made to look like old time moonshine-type jars in order _to set the mood of the restaurant._

They are more like mayo jars.

You can, however, use the Classico Spaghetti Sauce jars.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I use mayo jars for canning. You have to check them with a ring/lid first 'cause some won't work. Never had a problem with the ones the lid would tighten down on.

Wade


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

if you dehydrate foods you can use them for that or beans and rice or something you don't process


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I've used them for water bath canning and never had a problem but think they might not work for pressure canning. like someone suggested, check to see if the lids fit before you fill them with something


----------



## Rei0579 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the info!


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

I think, but I may be wrong, that it has to do with the type or thickness of glass used. Some are not designed or formed to handle the high temperatures or pressures in canning. You can try. the worst that will happen is the jars shatter or crack. That will probably happen either in the canner or while cooling. (Obviously this can make for a pretty bad mess, and a dangerous one if the contents are still very hot!)

One other thing, if they are the type with handles, the handles are attached by heating the jar and handle and fusing them together. This will weaken the jars considerably, incrasing the liklihood of failure. I am usually fairly adventurous, (I regularly reuse certain types of commercial jars) but I would hestitate to try canning using a jar with a handle.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

suitcase_sally said:


> You can, however, use the Classico Spaghetti Sauce jars.


Not the new ones. The new ones have the typical short thread and too small for canning ring openings. I stopped buying Classico because of this.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Not the new ones. The new ones have the typical short thread and too small for canning ring openings. I stopped buying Classico because of this.


That is such a bummer! That was one of the main reasons I bought that sauce. Oh well, I make and can my own now anyway.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use the handle jars all the time for vacuum sealing dehydrated food all the time. Haven't had one fail yet.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Not the new ones. The new ones have the typical short thread and too small for canning ring openings. I stopped buying Classico because of this.


 
I stopped buying Classico for that reason also. Sam's Club did for awhile still have the regular ones but now they are all short. However they put out a Pizza Sauce that is pretty good in a 12 oz jar that has a regular opening and will take a canning ring. Don't know how long that will last.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cajun Arkie said:


> I stopped buying Classico for that reason also. Sam's Club did for awhile still have the regular ones but now they are all short. However they put out a Pizza Sauce that is pretty good in a 12 oz jar that has a regular opening and will take a canning ring. Don't know how long that will last.


I'll have to check on that next time I'm at Sams. Thanks.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Theres a brand of fruit sold at Savealot that is in a real canning jar.I use old mayo jars too can apple butter in my water bath canner.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 24 of the peach jars from Savealot packed in China. The peaches are really good but they cost 85 cents more than the same product in a can. 

I reuse the jars for canning and the lids for vacuum sealing dehydrating carrots, peas or whatever.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I use "other jars" threaded the same as canning jars for only water bath canning, never pressure canning!


----------

